# Get R' Dun Today



## Mooshnicka (Jan 25, 2011)

Because i think this is our last hard water opportunity for the season. Seriously, we only got 3.5"-4" from this cold snap which was a record from recent years! A couple warm days a few weeks ago took away the 2.5" we had gained then. And look where we are at today, discussing how safemit currently is now. Tomorrow in the 40's and Tues and Wed in mid to upper 50's with rain and mid 40's at night is going to screw up the rest of this hard water season. Yes, a few cold days to follow, but juding by the rest of the ice making process this season, aint really going tomadd much. Then forecast for the following week and i predict for the rest of the winter its going to be juggling 30- 40 degree days with a couple random 20's... Not to mention days are getting longer. To much inconsitency will make this the last somewhat safe day! I wish i felt otherwise and i hope the forecasts prove me wrong, but im just not feeling it.


----------



## D.C. (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm with you on that Mooshnicka, I checked the ice on my pond last Tues. and it was 1.5"-2". went out to do some fishing on it yesterday figuring I would have at least 4" after that cold spell and started poking around with my spud bar and found it to only be 3" at the most, moved around to another spot and and after 2 smacks with the spud bar it broke and I lost my spud bar through the ice :-( the good thing it is in my pond and I can get it back this summer when we go swimming. so if the weather doesn't cold and stay cold I think we are done, at least I know I will be.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

i hate to agree but you might be right...checked several spots/lakes yesterday thinking 4'' or more would be everywhere...best i found was 3 1/2'' and most were 2 1/4''...i was not pleased but did fish a few...


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

It ain't over yet...


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

It ain't over...feb gonna be colder on average then jan.avrg temp in jan was 30 avg predicted for feb is 20.read the farmers almanac.its been dead on.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Jigging Jim said:


> It ain't over yet...


im with you! it will take a lot to make 5-6 inches of clear ice disappear in 3 days!


----------



## mullskinner (Aug 20, 2007)

Steelhead Fever said:


> im with you! it will take a lot to make 5-6 inches of clear ice disappear in 3 days!


x3 i doubt we loose our base 
should be back on next weekend


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

That 5" of snow will melt with the rain and be the top layer for the "new" ice for Thurs, Fri, and Sat. I thought the last base would stick around, and it didn't, but this ice is HARD, not a pore in it. The auger knew the difference, between last go-round, and now. I'm holding on to hope till March


----------



## Mooshnicka (Jan 25, 2011)

Like the positive thoughts... hope you guys are right and im wrong... made it out for few hours this evening and picked up few nice crappie... was hit and miss... when they were turned on, they were hammerin.... 3-4" clear ice and .5" surface crust... lorain county public area... felt great to hit it...


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

It's hard to believe that 2 years ago we were fishing on 15 inches of ice at Berlin and Skeeter into the middle of March! Miss that right there!


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

mullskinner said:


> x3 i doubt we loose our base
> should be back on next weekend


x4 The bigger lakes may take a while, but the ponds will be safe by the weekend


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

jiggin'fool said:


> It's hard to believe that 2 years ago we were fishing on 15 inches of ice at Berlin and Skeeter into the middle of March! Miss that right there!


amen! now we are just hoping for 4 inches!


----------



## Mooshnicka (Jan 25, 2011)

So here we are after the warm up and rain... i have my video camera charged and ready to film all who replied to this thread saying we will have fishable ice this weekend! :C and here's a spare :C

Good luck...


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Steelhead Fever said:


> amen! now we are just hoping for 4 inches!


That's what sh.... Nevermind.... :T

Gimme some ice!


----------

